# Need Singapore Police Clearance Certificate



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Does any one know how to get Singapore Police Clearance Certificate by sitting in India?

What form I need to submit and how do i initiate the process?

This is basically for the countries in which you have resided for last 10 years.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does any one know how to get Singapore Police Clearance Certificate by sitting in India?
> 
> ...


PCC is only given for Singaporeans. Were u a PR or on EP holder during ur stay??

U have to be physically present here to apply for PCC. You also need to have a letter from the DIAC before you can apply.

Call them up once and check before u proceed further


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

drag288 said:


> PCC is only given for Singaporeans. Were u a PR or on EP holder during ur stay??
> 
> U have to be physically present here to apply for PCC. You also need to have a letter from the DIAC before you can apply.
> 
> Call them up once and check before u proceed further


Drag288,

Thanks for the reply.
I was PR.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

harshal said:


> Drag288,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> I was PR.


Call them up n check if they can treat this as an exception and provide u the documents.

For one of my friend they provided PCC very recently. He was a PR
He paid for the courier charges n spoke to the concerned authorities and the letter was given to him within 15 days


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

drag288 said:


> Call them up n check if they can treat this as an exception and provide u the documents.
> 
> For one of my friend they provided PCC very recently. He was a PR
> He paid for the courier charges n spoke to the concerned authorities and the letter was given to him within 15 days



Drag288,

Can you pls get details from your friend who did all these things?
It would be really gr8 if you can protvide.
He contacted whom and how he got letter and all.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi Harshal

try contacting the Singapore embassy in India, as normally if you need pcc of any particular country you need to contact their embassy to get it.

Consulate-General of the Republic of Singapore
17-A North Boag Road

T.Nagar, Chennai- 600017
Tamil Nadu, India
Telephone	:	
(91) (44) 28158207
(91) (44) 28158208
Fax	: 
(91) (44) 28158209

E-6 Chandragupta Marg 
Chanakyapuri 
New Delhi 110021

Telephone	:	91 (11) 46000915 (Visa and Consular) 
91 (11) 46000800 (Administration)

Fax	:	91 (11) 4601 6413 (General) 
91 (11) 4601 6412 (Visa) 
91 (11) 3042 0393 (Administration)

E-Mail	:	[email protected]


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Harshal
> 
> try contacting the Singapore embassy in India, as normally if you need pcc of any particular country you need to contact their embassy to get it.
> 
> ...



Srikanth,

Thanks a ton!!! for this info.


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

Harshal,
My friend doesn't remember the person who helped him in the SPF office.
You might try contacting them directly over the phone.
All he told me was,

1. First he took a letter from DIAC (CO) saying to process the visa application PCC is a must.

2. thing is to speak to Singapore Police force over the phone and explaining his request.
Once they agree to provide(this is decided on a case to case basis) you need to courier them all the necessary documents such as DIAC's request letter/application form etc

3.Payment can be made via demand draft.

4.They will prepare the PCC within 2 weeks and u need to arrange for a courier pickup cost will have to be paid by you.
Hope it helps


----------



## sumathikprasad (May 26, 2011)

*Contact the spf COC office*

Hi,

U can call the COC Office in Singapore. U can find their contact no. in the Singapore Police Force website. If u are a foreigner, Singapore will still issue the certificate to u provided u get a letter from the requesting consulate ( US Consulate, UK Consulate etc) stating that a COC is mandatory and that a statutory declaration is not acceptable as evidence of no criminal activity. With this letter u can mail in ur required documents to the Head Criminal Records, CID (COC) Office. Please visit the spf website for coc issuance

Just ensure u have the required documents and complete the COC application form which u can download from the same web page. Attach a copy of the consulate letter which states that a Statutory Declaration of No criminal conviction is not acceptable. Get a set of ur fingerprints from the State Crime Records Bureau for ur state and mail along with the required DD and ur passport photocopy and passport size photos. Hope this helps u.

Regards

Sumathi


----------



## pmd (Nov 13, 2011)

*Singapore Police Clearancer*

Dear All,

I am sharing my experience as i Recently applied for singapore COC and got it. I am staying in dubai but previously worked in singapore for 2years.

I Sent a email to "[email protected]" and they guided me with the required formalities for non-citizens. part of the info is available in the SPF Website. 

You have to submit the following to Singapore police CID office,
1. Application for COC,
2. Appeal for COC request,
3. Along with a DD of S$50,
4. Finger prints from local CID office or police station.
5. DIAC information request letter-from CO mentioning the need for police clearance,
6. Passport photos-3nos
7. Passport with relevent immigarion stamp photocopies.
8. Any appointment letter while working in sinapore. 

Once your appeal is successful they will inform you thru the email then they will send the COC to DIAC Case officer mail id give by you.

It took 1 week to get the Appeal successful letter and they mentioned it will take 2 weeks to send the COC to Australia, but i guess it will be earlier.


----------



## houseneed (Nov 10, 2011)

*Request for information - Singapore PCC processing time*

Hi All, 
This is my first post to you guys...I am dropping this message to check with Singapore PCC processing time. I have been asked by SPF to send below documents ( as in the quote) along with DIAC document. I did the same and the same had been received by SPF (I can confirm this through Australia post online tracking system) on 19/11/2011.

From then, considering processing time is 2weeks by SPF, DIAC should have received my Singapore PCC by now. Unfortunately I couldn't check this status either in DIAC website or thorough SPF (SPF doesn't have any online tracking system).

Any pointers in tracking this would be much appreciated. 

PS: Case officer for my PR application happened on first week of November 2011 and seems all other action items like health requirements, my spouse Indian PCC, my Indian PCC etc,, are in met status. I just stayed in Singapore for 12months as I employed over there and hence DIAC had requested for Singapore PCC.

Request your advise on this.





pmd said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am sharing my experience as i Recently applied for singapore COC and got it. I am staying in dubai but previously worked in singapore for 2years.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does any one know how to get Singapore Police Clearance Certificate by sitting in India?
> 
> ...


I have attached a pdf folder which explains how to get PCC from all countries..


----------



## jpatokal (Aug 11, 2012)

I recently successfully applied for a Singapore CoC from Australia as a non-citizen, and found this thread very useful! I wrote a (long) blog post about how we pulled it off, but I'm apparently not allowed to post links as a new member, so just search for this string on Google:

*Gyrovague Notarizing your fingerprints for fun and profit*

The *TL;DR *version:
1. Instead of getting S$ bank orders in Australia, get an DBS iCheque online, they're free and accepted for payment by CID.
2. Getting a notary to witness you fingerprint yourself is accepted by CID, and easier, cheaper and faster than waiting for a slot at Vic Police/AFP.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

*I am sharing the details that I recived from SPF recently.*

The Government Policy regarding ceasing issuing the Certificate of Clearance (COC) for non-Singapore Citizens remains the same since 18 October 2010. However, in instances where the Migration Authorities have rejected the Statutory Declaration of an applicant and provided the applicant with an official letter bearing his/her name and file reference number from Migration Authorities requesting for a police clearance from Singapore there is an option. The applicant may submit an appeal to our HEAD CRIMINAL RECORDS, CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION DEPARTMENT. The appeal will be on a case by case basis. Please note that the following need to be submitted along with your appeal. The appeal to issue a police clearance to non citizens will be taken into consideration by the HEAD OFFICER CRIMINAL RECORDS. If your appeal is successful, the other requirements will be needed to complete the application for the police clearance. 
Firstly, 1 Complete the appeal form 2 Submit a photocopy of your present valid passport and Identification card.3 Photocopy of documentary proof to establish your period of stay in Singapore for a continuous period of six months or more. (E.g. work permit identification card, testimonial letter from school or employer, arrival & departure endorsement in passport etc). Please verify and declare for your period of stay in Singapore. 4 An official letter from the Australia Migration Department/Foreign Authorities bearing applicants name/file reference number with an assigned case officer that a police clearance is required. 
Secondly, If the appeal is successful, you will be notified via this email and the following documents need to be sent to complete the application: 1 Full set of fingerprint impressions to be taken by the local police in your country of residence. 2 Two recent passport size photographs 3 A payment of $50/- SGD to be made payable to ‘HEAD CRIMINAL RECORDS CID’ via bank draft or Singapore Bank cheque. 4 Completed application form. If you are mailing your application, its best to send all of the two together in one package so that once the appeal is approved, we can immediately commence the processing of the clearance. Or, you may submit the appeal via email and within 10 working days check the outcome should your appeal is successful, we will advised you to mail all of the second requirements to us. Attached herewith an appeal application and COC application form for Non-Singapore Citizens.If the police clearance is granted, it will be sent directly to the requesting authority and will not be released to applicant.


----------



## saq1980 (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone applied Singapore police certificate from Malaysia?
where we go for fingerprint?


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Harshal....Can u pls help me about SG PCC?....How did u get for u....Please help me 

waiting 4 ur reply 


harshal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does any one know how to get Singapore Police Clearance Certificate by sitting in India?
> 
> ...


----------



## nehajha (Jul 10, 2014)

Please help....anyone from delhi who got his Singapore PCC....where I can go for finger printing???


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, 

Can you please advise whether the below reply in the PCC application will have any negative impact to our application. I am not a PR or singapore citizen. I worked in singapore for 2 years so am in need of singapore pcc. 

Also any idea what is the waiting period these days. 

22. What are your reasons for emigrating?
(Please select only 3 boxes. Rank them in order of importance with ‘1’ being the most
important)
High cost of living Singapore is too regulated and stifling
Better career / business
prospects overseas
Better and less stressful education
opportunities for your children
Prefer a more relaxed
lifestyle
Retirement abroad
To be united with close
family members who
emigrated earlier
Marriage to a foreign national
Do not want your son/s to
serve national service
Uncertain future of Singapore
Others


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I am staying in India, I worked in Singapore 4 years, after that I came back to India, I need COC in Singapore, already I appealed for the Singapore COC, Once I will get Approval, where should I go and take the finger prints to send the Hard copy to Singapore PCC.

NOTE: Where should I go and take the finger prints, could u please guide me about, Now I am in HYDERABAD(INDIA).

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Naseem Begum said:


> Hi
> I want to apply for Singapore PCC for my Australia PR, they are asking to provide letter of authority, anyone please suggest how can i obtain this letter.


Please stop posting the same question again and again
It’s against the forum rules and ethics
PI has already replied and given you a viable solution 

Cheers


----------



## Naseem Begum (Jul 27, 2018)

NB said:


> Please stop posting the same question again and again
> It’s against the forum rules and ethics
> PI has already replied and given you a viable solution
> 
> Cheers


I Know i have posted multiple times and i got response from PI, but i was waiting for others reply too thats y posting it multiple times.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Naseem Begum said:


> I Know i have posted multiple times and i got response from PI, but i was waiting for others reply too thats y posting it multiple times.
> 
> Thanks for your advice.


*Please only post a message once*, and then have patience and give members time to help you.

If you get no response after (at least) several hours, you may re-post your message or start a new thread but not both.

Posting the same message more than once is considered to be the same as spamming. 

While your question may be important to you, so is everyone else's to them - and they don't plaster threads with the same question. 

Making multiple identical posts is selfish and inconsiderate - and it annoys other forum members enormously.

Given the volume of posts everyday on Expat Forum, if everyone did it it would make the forum unworkable.


----------

